
End-to-End Encryption Isn’t as Safe as You Think - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-14/whatsapp-hack-shows-end-to-end-encryption-is-pointless#click=https://t.co/A0cILAUsO3
======
mtgx
Has anyone else found it strange how we haven't heard any complaint about
WhatsApp's end-to-end encryption from law enforcement (of various countries)
in the past couple of years?

~~~
oropolo
You mean ever since Zuckerberg testified before Congress that Facebook
intercepted WhatsApp messages in Myanmar that indicated a violent clash was
about to happen and vectored in law enforcement? The only law enforcement
complaint is that there's apparently a lot of kiddie porn being traded via
WhatsApp. I am in favor of the strongest possible penalties for the animals
that created and trade such filth but I also don't think THAT should be a
justification for undermining end-to-end encrypted chat applications that
work.

And for crying out loud: quit WhatsApp and switch to Signal or Wire --
something outside of the reach of Zuckerberg!

